# Found a drenched wet dove that couldn't dry off and missed feathers



## Jericho Swain (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi all.

I feed a flock of wild collared doves and some pigeons in my balcony. It's been years. I call some of them by names and they don't fear me. One of them eats from my hands.

Today it was raining and they were chilling on my balcony. At dusk one of the doves was still there, alone, all drenched in water. I offered her (him?) food in the same old bowl and she ate some (few).

But she was too wet. I noticed she had only one feather on the tail and could not dry off her body. She was an adult. I decided to pick her up. She let me, but when I had her in my hands, she let out a scream.

I bought her home and placed in a box near a heat radiator, with water and food near her in the box. I placed a grid on the box to avoid her escaping. She seemed calm, but when I tried to touch her, she flapped violently her wings, so I gave up.

She was in shock and couldn't even blink. After two hours she begun drying up. She was very vigilant now and could blink. She stepped on the food and stayed there. She looked around her at every sound.

Now she's sleeping in the dark but if I go near her with a flash she opens her eyes. She's okay.

My question is: why she was so drenched? Why did she need hours and hours to dry up? Can I release her tomorrow? I don't want to, because it will rain heavy for another two days and she misses feathers. For how much time should I keep her with me? How can I bond with her if she's in this box and doesn't let me touch her?

Her name is Rain.

No trichomoniasis, I can regognize it. She's fine.

Location: Italy. No rehabs here, no sanctuaries, no avian vets that care about them (they say they can't legally touch them). I've a sad history about this kind of things.

Thank you.
____________________

Update: she didn't survive. This morning I found her near yellow poop. I noticed there was some in my balcony too, where she was before I picked her up. Yesterday was too dark for me to see.

May she rest in peace... ♥

Thank you all.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for feeding the pigeons over there, I believe things are quite hectic over there. Sounds as if a predator tried to catch her. She might need antibiotics. Can you get hold of Betamox (500 mg amoxycillin) from a pharmacy? If so, try to get 2 capsules and I will help with the dosage.

I won't release her so soon. Is she eating and drinking? She must be terrified inside your house, don't try to bond with her.


----------



## Jericho Swain (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you for your reply. I edited my original post with an update. She didn't make it. It was night and pharmacies were all closed. I saw yellow poop this morning, when I found her without life. I'm very sad. At least she was warm, dry and loved in her last hours.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Keep well. xx


----------

